# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Пьяный лототрон (Игра для пьяной компании)

## Elenica

_Игра представляет лототрон с шариками разного цвета, подставки для рюмок и 5 разноцветных рюмок. Суть игры очень проста, каждый игрок выберет себе цвет, крутится ручка лототрона, и выпавшие шарики определят очередность произношения тостов или того кто побежит за водкой. Лото станет хорошим развлечением для пьяной компании и внесет разнообразие в коллективные вечеринки. В любом случае это будет оригинальной подставкой под стопки и предметом с помощью которого можно определять любую последовательность в коллективе._





*Лототрон абсолютно новый.
Цена всего 100 грн, в связи с тем, что вместо шести рюмок в комплекте, в наличии пять.*

В употреблении не была!

----------


## kolesnik_serg

Рюмки по сколько грамм?

----------


## Elenica

> Рюмки по сколько грамм?


 каждая рюмка около 50 грамм

Вообще классная вещь, если собираться большой компанией.

----------


## Вредитель

Эх.... Где вы были на Новый Год???? Так не хватало такого разнообразия))) 
Если успею получить ЗП, то обязательно Вам напишу...

----------


## Elenica

Забыли про наличие этого агрегата, вспомнили когда залезли на антресоли.

----------


## Elenica

актуально

----------


## Дядя Женя

50 грамм? Это не рюмки, это наперстки блин...

----------


## Зося Синицкая

> 50 грамм? Это не рюмки, это наперстки блин...


 Именно эта дозировка тебя с копыт и собьёт.

----------


## Дядя Женя

> Именно эта дозировка тебя с копыт и собьёт.


 У меня копыт и рогов нет. А у тебя?

----------


## Elenica

Дозировка эта, проверенная временем  :smileflag: 
В любом случае в данном лототроне главное не емкость рюмки...

----------


## Elenica

актуально  :smileflag:

----------


## mallva

А шестая рюмка где

----------


## Elenica

бывает такое - разбилась

----------


## mallva

> бывает такое - разбилась


 Жаль,но всё равно прикольноУ меня тоже такая игрушка

----------


## Elenica

актуально

----------


## Elenica

продается

----------


## Elenica

продается

----------


## Elenica

в продаже

----------


## Elenica

*Продается лототрон за всего-то 100 грн*

----------


## Elenica

Продается. 
Сегодня пятница!
Актуально для выходных дней!

----------


## Elenica

Продается

----------


## Elenica

Как ни странно еще в продаже

----------

